# Rut in north Georgia (Dawson)



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 13, 2010)

I've read a few posts on here that they r chasin but I just saw 8 does and not one buck following I still think it will be around thanksgiving..Anybody else seein activity...


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 13, 2010)

They are chasing and grunting here on the mountain. I'm about 1/4 mile from the Dawson county line. It's going on between 12-6pm around here.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 13, 2010)

wide open in gilmer


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 18, 2010)

Will have updates starting Saturday Morning....


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2010)

Hall county is seeing some chasing and lockdown.


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 20, 2010)

saw 11 this morning....2 buck and 9 does....One buck came out by itself and stood around me and worked a scrape for about 20 minutes then he started walking off and 3 does came out and he had nothing to do with them just walked off to opposite side of ridge after he saw them....I know its got to be just around the corner within the next few days...


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 20, 2011)

*Yep*

Yeah it's too easy to miss. 
I took off this week to catch it.... Hope it starts tomorrow.


----------

